# Pflichtenheft



## Adenauer (26 Januar 2006)

Für unsere Projektarbeit müssen wir ein Pflichtenheft erstellen und da wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand für so etwas ne Vorlage oder eins aus einem alten Projekt hat.


----------



## MRT (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo!


Benütze die Suche, es gab einmal ein Thema was im Pflichtenheft stehen muss!

Vielleicht finde ich den Link dann schreib ich nochmal.


----------



## seeba (26 Januar 2006)

Das ist von Anlage zu Anlage total verschieden... Also Vorlagen sind sinnlos, meine Meinung. Und so schwer zu erstellen ist das ganze ja auch nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo, 

wie seeba schon geschrieben hat, bringt ein 
bestehendes Pflichtenheft eher weniger.

Vielleicht mal googlen, da findet sich das eine 
oder andere Material:

http://www.google.de/search?hs=cUW&q=pflichtenheft+struktur

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

